

Marionette.js and backbone, a perfect match? - filozynka
http://blog.netguru.co/post/57690641427/marionette-js-and-backbone-a-perfect-match

======
posabsolute
I really like the minimalistic approach of backbone and it is what has draw me
to this framework. Unfortunately the only thing I really miss from backbone is
memory management. It really piss me off to have to use another framework just
for that.

I currently learning it the hard way with a mobile app/framework I created. My
biggest problem is managing views cleanup, beside that I find that backbone
provide me with what I need to create a simple app.

The other thing is, when you start creating an app with backbone for the first
time, you really don't know what lies ahead as far as memory management goes.
It's really not something you expect to have to debug that at 3 weeks from
launch.

